# Subnautica VR Inventar zu nah



## Bullz (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 

wollte gestern endlich beginnen mit meiner quest und oculus link diesen Titel zu spielen. Leider ist das Inventar so nahe das man nichts erkennt und anfangen muss zu schielen.  Würde den Titel gerne komplett in VR durchspielen. 

hab hier ne Mod gefunden VR Enhancements at Subnautica Nexus - Mods and community   habs bisher aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Hab ihr den Titel gespielt und eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden ?

danke lg


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Dezember 2019)

Hat mich in Subnautica auch immer gestört. Der VR Support von Subnautica ist leider, zumindest was das UI und die Steuerung angeht, ziemlich unfertig. Wenn dir die VR Mod nichts bringt, wirst du da vermutlich nichts machen können.


----------

